# Pen Review:Graf Von Penchetta



## PenWorks (Jan 15, 2008)

Okay.....so a play on words from another pen company 

When Dayacom went public a while back and we all looked at their web site, we saw some new pen kits. There were a couple that grabed my eye. I called CSU to see if they have recieved any new kits, I was looking for the magnetic cap pen, not yet in stock, but coming. Then Laulauwwod ran an add on IAP for the "Stretch Pen" which is what Dayacom calls "Pen w/threaded end cap" WOW, that is original  and I really don't like Stretch, but you have to call it something [)] So here is the Graf Von Penchetta 

This pen reminds me of the Ambition pen from Faber Castell in coconut wood. Anyways back to the pen review.

I recieved my kits today the Stretch pen cost 16.20 in gold ti and 18.60 in platinum, bushings were 4.00 I was in such a hurry to make these, I chose a pretty simple wood to knock them out, Black Palm [:0] 

The kit is very simple and basic. Unlike the last review I did where you had 20 parts to assemble and lose, this kit has the basics, tube, nib, end cap and cap. Amazing, just a few quality parts.
The tube messures .400 in OD and 3.343 long, lucky for me I had a brand new 10.5mm drill bit (.407) I got from Tom's group buy, so no problem at all, drilling the long hole in the palm with a new sharp bit. (thanks Tom)  Also in today's mail was a new pen mill from Daniel's group buy, so trimming the ends was a breeze. (thanks Daniel) Oh this is just a few good reasons to check IAP all the time, great guys doing great things on group buys []







Something really nice about this kit is the white material already in the cap for the threaded bushing. This is very simular to what GOOD pen companies use. An idea I had a couple of years ago I wanted them to pick up on. I wish they would have gone to a broad thread or a square thread. But none the less, the cap scres on silky smooth, better than any kit out there and stays in place. 

The pen is cut on a slight taper, the nib coupler measures .508 and the end cap is .479 Turning a one barel pen is sure easy, so just turn to your dimensions or B2B as I did here.  Assembly can be done with your eyes closed, but it is best to look [8D]






Here it is in Platinum and Gold Ti. 

The reason I called it the Graf Von, here is a picture of the Faber-Castell Ambition coconut pen. I really like the satin finish they have on their palm wood, so I tried to duplicate the same finish. It is a straight CA finish, sanded, not buffed.







I thought I would out smart Dayacom and make these fountain pens. Well here is the bad news [xx(] the front section will unsrew and you can put a Jr. size fountain pen on, but the cap is so short, it will not go over the the front section. Now I like how they shortend the front secion on this pen, I never cared for the looooooong front section of the Jr. I just hope the come out with a shorten front section for a fountain pen, because I think that would be a winner.







Over all, like I said in my last review, give me less parts, but make them better. That is the case with this pen kit. Wether you like the style or not, it is a quality kit, from the threading to simple design. The cap is not crowded with godiness, but simple engrraved lines you can hardly notice, they did manage to sneek in some wierd design on the top of the cap, I guess they still have a thing for decoration over there  A new update clip would have been nice as well, but then again, I like the look of this clip and they could have gone the other way and made an ugly clip, so this works for me.  My last take on this is, money well spent.  

Thanks for looking


----------



## LanceD (Jan 15, 2008)

I received my kits today and couldn't wait to turn one. Tendonitis in my elbow made it a challenge to turn it since I haven't turned a pen since the middle of December. Just like you said in your well written review, very straight forward and very easy to put together. I also took out a Jr Gent fountain pen kit to see if The parts could be swapped but also noticed that the cap would be too small for the fountain nib. It looks like a pen a well dressed businessman would carry in his pocket and should be able to get a real nice premium for it. I only ordered three of the rhodium ones to see how I would like it but I will be ordering more from Aaron.

Thanks for the review, Anthony.


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 15, 2008)

I just went back to look at Dayacom's web site and they do show a fountain pen kit with a shorten front section. Nice 
Now which vendor is going to stock these ?????


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 15, 2008)

Like the new kit.  Very Impressive.  Great job on the pen and review.


----------



## thewishman (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the review, Anthony. Wasn't sure if I liked the kit, but yours look good.

Chris


----------



## R2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks Anthony. That's a reasonable looking kit.


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> 
> .....Something really nice about this kit is the white material already in the cap for the threaded bushing.....



I don't understand what you are talking about, here? Could you offer a little more explanation?  Thanks.


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> 
> .....When Dayacom went public.....



Anyone have a link?  Thanks.


----------



## rherrell (Jan 15, 2008)

I got mine last night, and like Anthony said the first thing that I thought was WOW, so few parts! After looking at it closely it was obvious that it was well made. Finally, something different AND well made!


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 15, 2008)

Randy hee is the link  http://www.dayacom.com.tw/product_01.php?class_item_id=2

The threaded coupler is already installed in the cap.  I would be guessing to say it is a thicker white derlin material. Different than the thin black threaded couplers we are use to. Beefier and much smoother.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks Anthony.


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks, Anthony.  I used the MSN search engine to search for "dayacom pen kits" and didn't get any hits and tried www.dayacom.com and that didn't work either.  Never thought about it being a foreign domain.


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> 
> Thanks, Never thought about it being a foreign domain.



Foreign ? [?]  I thought Tiwaan was a city in south Texas


----------



## rherrell (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey Anthony,went to Dayacoms website and that weird design on the cap is their company logo. I guess they decided to get some free advertising.


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 15, 2008)

I think a lot of kids in the Texas public school system would agree with you!![}]


----------



## Chuck Key (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> 
> bushings were 4.00



Great review Anthony, thanks.  Those are not bushings they are _pushing_.

http://www.dayacom.com.tw/product_02.php?class_item_id=16&product_id=556

Chuckie


----------



## doddman70 (Jan 15, 2008)

I like it. thanks for the review!!!![8D]


----------



## thewishman (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Close - it's a fella in south Texas - Taiwan Valdez.[]

Chris


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 15, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhh, I Like this one!![8D]


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jan 15, 2008)

Like it better than the Faber Castell, great review!! I also wait for the magnetic cap pen - hope someone is offering it soon.


----------



## arioux (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thewishman_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here we have ShanaiaTwain

Thanks for the review, it's appreciated.

Alfred


----------



## scubaman (Jan 16, 2008)

Is a magnetic cap a good idea?  I'm thinking proximity to credit cards, jamming/scratching due to inadvertently picked up particles.  Are there commercially successful pens out there with magneitc closures?

Could someone post a link to ths supplier of these kits?


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 16, 2008)

Rich, I think the magnetic cap is a great idea. If it is done correctly. Solves the problem, "pull or twist"
I am not sure where you carry you pen, but I don not think it would pick up any materials to stick to the cap.
The only pen company I can think of that tried this is Nettuno, they are now defunct, Aurora bought the rights to their name.
I like the concept of the magnetic cap they had. Their down fall was awful looking pens, and not because of the cap. I tried it a couple of times and it was to time consuming to get the little dot magnets lined up and set in perfectly. I thought about a ring magnet inside the cap attaching to the front section of the pen. I am assuming Dayacom's pen might be like this. I can't wait to get one in my hands to see.


----------



## scubaman (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> 
> I can't wait to get one in my hands to see.


How about 500 of them?  Make that 495, I'll buy 5 off ya


----------



## gerryr (Jan 16, 2008)

I might buy 5, maybe even 10.


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 16, 2008)

I thought about it for all of 30 seconds, till 8K poped into my mind and not my wallet


----------



## scubaman (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> 
> I thought about it for all of 30 seconds, till 8K poped into my mind and not my wallet


Exactly...   been there [B)]


----------



## lwalden (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, it's in west Texas. Rio de Janeiro is in south Texas. If you're traveling in East Texas, check out the rock of Gibraltar.


----------



## jrc (Jan 17, 2008)

That pen caught my eye too but the one I liked most was the Elegant Beauty and they said that CS will carry them.  Anyone tried the Elegant Beauty yet?


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 17, 2008)

Jim, I like that pen as well. I guess Dayacom does not stock much and kits are made to order. It seems suppliers are waiting 1-3 months for delivery. Good to hear CSU will carry them, they are suppose to carry the magnetic cap, I was told they are exclusive to CSU.  I guess phrase "slow boat from China" is really true.


----------

